# SHENZHEN | China Aerospace Science & Industry Corporation Headquaters | 211m | 43 fl | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Another one for Liuxiandong Area (next to JD Headquaters and UBTECH Headquaters).

Developer: China Aerospace Science & Industry Corporation (CASIC) https://zht.htjs.casic.cn/

该工程地下4层，地上43层，建筑幕墙高度*211.2米*，总建筑面积106860.44平方米。


中航天集团中标航天工研院总部大厦项目







深圳留仙洞总部汇总：光峰科技，航天工业科技研究院，深信服科技_腾讯新闻


LIUXIANDONGLIUXIANDONG HEADQUARTERS BASE深圳光峰科技总部大厦项目信息―――建筑面积：7.8万平方米建筑高度：156.5米项目进度：在建项目的设计强调其抽象概念……




new.qq.com























Late 2021, by 摩天圳


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

There are some more recent updates on the page for UBTECH Headquarters, the building of which is adjacent to this one, on the website of BKL Architecture which is the practice that designed that respective building (And this one too, I believe).








UBTECH Headquarters Shenzhen - bKL Architecture


The design of the UBTECH Headquarters is rooted in the harmonious integration of technology and nature. Within the building’s 210-meter height is contained an innovative display of structure, mass, and vastly expansive sky gardens. The grand and expressive gardens allow for all floors of the...




bklarchitecture.com


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

I'm lost with this cluster. I've seen renders of the area and it seems that they are building just 2x200m+ buildings, but we have 3 threads (JD, UBTECH and CASIC).

By the way, seems that Liuxiandong is indeed developing a nice skyline with several 200m+. I remember I was so pessimistic about this area, but just look at it now!


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

do we have a map overview of liuxiandong?


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by 摩天圳 
Source: see watermark


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

15/09/22 by zhangz0392-


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

07/01/23 by 摩天圳


----------

